# Houston Bike Swap Meet - Sunday Sept 27th



## drabe (Sep 22, 2009)

A buddy of mine is putting this on here in Houston this weekend and it may be the last one this year, best part is it's free to set up and sell your stuff.
See CL ad: http://houston.craigslist.org/bik/1366045283.html, if that doesn't work just look under bikes on CL.
See ya'll out there!
Dave


----------

